# Good News For Me!!!!!!!!



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Granted this isn't fishing related but , for me it means I'm good to go fishin as well as everything else...And I'm really relieved and happy....so I just gotta share.....12/29 I spent all day in the cardiologists office . Echocardiogram , treadmill stress test and radioactive crap in my veins....Today the Cardiologist called and I had a completely normal stress test and my echo looked fine ........Having said that....I'm 49 . I had 6 stints installed at age 38 and a triple by-pass at age 42.....through diet and exercise and med's I now have maintained my total cholesterol to below 130 and my HDL and LDL are almost dead even at 60ish apiece ....which is great......to look at me you would never tell I've had these troubles 6' 2'' 225 ish and pretty solid for a guy getting ready to break 50....At 38 I was days from a un-survivable heart attack , at 42 I almost didn't make it through surgery because of a internal bleed.....So you can imagine the stress I was under waiting on these results.....and having been think about this couple days for the last 6 months leading up to it ....Christmas came 4 days late this yr. for me .....but it came......I think its time for a celebratory new fly rod .....Just gotta convince the wife I need it.....


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations on the good news. Sounds like a reason to celebrate with some purchases and time on the water.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats! For what it's worth, Brian at MRO has a couple sweeeeet Scott G2 flyrods in stock....


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

God Bless you!
I have a good friend who recently went through similar challenges & he is working on the weight.
Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thumbs up 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keith,
That is awesome news, one of the best reports on this forum yet! Looking forward to fishing the LMR with you in the near future, Happy New Year!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

flyman01 said:


> Keith,
> That is awesome news, one of the best reports on this forum yet! Looking forward to fishing the LMR with you in the near future, Happy New Year!


thx flyman,
Yes for sure on the LMR ..depending on weather May ?? I also would'nt mind maybe a wkend trip to Tennessee ..if you dont mind the company ...just have to give me some idea of what fly's/sizes so I can get prepared ....


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Flymaker said:


> thx flyman,
> Yes for sure on the LMR ..depending on weather May ?? I also would'nt mind maybe a wkend trip to Tennessee ..if you dont mind the company ...just have to give me some idea of what fly's/sizes so I can get prepared ....


Agree, depending on weather and water levels, fishing the LMR in May would be good for me too. Would be great to have you along on a Tennessee trip and to fish big water, you'll enjoy it! I will be in touch via e-mail to coordinate a date and to give you hatch info and sizes of bugs to tie. I know Crawdude would like to go as well, we can get a date for us to head down and fish the Hiwassee together. Have a safe and Happy New Year's evening!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great news........ Definitely need that new fly rod and to use also......:Banane26:


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's Definatley good news Keith!,
A new rod is a good way to bring in the new year!

Everyone have a safe New year's.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> That's Definatley good news Keith!,
> A new rod is a good way to bring in the new year!
> 
> Everyone have a safe New year's.
> ...



yep Brad ,
I'm more than happy about it..... Great fully Ive never had a heart attack ....all the blockage was found before any damage was done.....I really didn't want to have a bad result of these tests....that would have meant the disease was progressing despite my efforts.....Anyway ..I told the wife I would hold off on the new rod for a bit....hopefully income tax time returns a respectable return....pay off something and split the rest.....


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats on the good news Keith! 

Mike


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the tests! as for the new rod I would have just told my wife the doctor said I needed to get a new fly rod and use it often.

just to be honest about it if we had the money my wife would have said ok. she has never gave me a hard time about anything I've bought for fishing. my mother n law told her it was much better to have me on the water and not out bar hopping. I bought most of my fishing gear with overtime money. but now I am disabled and thank god I don't need any new fishing gear. but it looks like I may need a good outdrive for my mercruiser. it started leaking and I didn't check it for awhile and it went dry on me and started making some noise. I filled it with grease, but its still making the noise. right now I am planning to buy one of those new after market outdrives for 1295.00 with a 3 yr fault free warranty.
Sherman

I also have 3 stints in my heart and everything seems ok.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Doctor recommends buying a new rod for "physical therapy", "mental therapy" sounds like a good one to me..lol. or "hey your o.k. therapy"...lol.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

